# Is my mare fit enough for hunting?



## {108361} (24 February 2019)

So after a long period off recovering form laminitis Ive got my horse doing 4 x 2 hr rides per week. These include a mixture of walk, trot and limited cantering. I try and school for 1hr 1 x week, including jumping. 

This weekend the local drag hunt are meeting a mile from my yard so I was thinking it would be fun to take her out. My question is will she be fit enough? The hunt said its a flat course with few jumps so good for a newbie. 

Any advice much appreciated! 

Oh and if we do go - how many days 'off' before/ after hunting?


----------



## Shay (25 February 2019)

Probably wouldn't be my first choice.  You can always end your day early if you feel she is tiring, but drag hunts are usually much faster and more full on that trail hunting. Plus you are now late on in the season so everything is fully fit, days are longer etc.   If you are only up to limited cantering it might be a bit much.   I would also worry about pounding on hard ground as she is recovering from lami - but that will depend on your area.  Perhaps give the secretary a call?

As to days off - depends on your horse really.  I always give the day after off and for most the day before - but for the fully fit slightly sharp ones we do sometimes do light schooling the day before.


----------



## TGM (25 February 2019)

I agree with Shay, if you are only doing 'limited cantering' on your hacks I would be wary of taking her out drag hunting at this point in the season.  Better to do some sponsored rides and stuff over the summer and then build her up with hunt rides and autumn hunting later in the year before hunting properly next season.

As for days off, ours will usually have two days off after hunting, but usually they have light work the day before.  But it is not set in stone.


----------



## {108361} (25 February 2019)

Thank you both. Think I will do that - despite my desire to get out. Ive not been cantering loads because the ground is so hard around here and I want to keep her sound following the lami. She's loving jumping the logs and hunt fences that we come across on our hacks so think we will both enjoy hunting. Roll on Autumn!


----------

